# Popcorn buds



## bejohnst (Dec 7, 2006)

Hey guys,

Gonna axe the women on saturday and was wondering what you all do with your popcorn buds. I remember reading way back that you can take them and tie them loosely to a stick for drying. Anybody have any useful information on this technique? Thanks guys.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Dec 7, 2006)

i so much prefer a drying rack rather than hang drying...you need to have some extra room though for this  

each rack is just a simple square of 1x2 slats of cheap wood (custom made) with regular window screen ...fiberglass not the metal kind

the size of the rack was made to fit a box fan laying down on the top for circulation for drying

extra screen racks can be placed over your full racks to slow the speed down on drying...each has his own "ideal time" for drying...this method works to dry your bud in about 5 to 7 days 

all bud is trimmed before putting in the rack ....after removal from rack we also put our green into paper bags for a day or so after ...this pulls any moisture out from inside the stalks 

then into the mason jars they go


----------



## KADE (Dec 7, 2006)

I whip out the fan under a screen trick... works well.


----------

